# Escambia Bay Trout Massacre (Video)



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I absolutely whacked the trout this afternoon (1/20/14). The video is long but I caught a bunch of fish. I caught most of the fish on a mirrodine 17mr and a few on a super spook jr.

Final Count:
50+ trout with many fish over 20 inches
2 small redfish
1 small black drum
1 upper slot red that pulled loose close to the boat.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

What kind of boat do you got?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like you had a pretty awesome trip.


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 23, 2011)

Those are some healthy looking trout.Thanks for sharing.Do you think that they were biting so well,because the cold front was moving in today?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice. 

I have a suggestion....

A pole mounted with the cam pointing down on you...We could maybe get a better view of what your seeing as well as you in action.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

My boat is a 21 foot Canyon Bay.

The approaching cold front was probably a huge factor with the fish biting so well after 4:00.

The pole mount with a cam is a great idea. I've experimented with several different mounts that include a chest mount and a mount on the bill of a hat.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Beat. down.


----------



## davidcobia (Dec 15, 2012)

Dude...Nice work...I am going tomorrow. I know it will be cold and shitty, but after watching the video, I can't take it anymore. Those are some really nice fish. Damn. Wish I was there.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice work thanks for the post


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post about a great day of fishing!


----------



## needsaboat (Mar 9, 2008)

AWESOME! Nice video. I love plug fishing like that, MR17's are deadly little baits. I wonder if the bite will stay hot through this weekend?


----------



## needsaboat (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice boat too! I really like the 2400 Canyon Bay layout, they look like top notch boats.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

NICE! Great report


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. I will be making some more videos in the near future.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Great video. And a great day fishing. Really loved the double hook-up.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

Way to work em!!! About how deep of water were you in?


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Nice work on the specks. Glad to see someone able to get out with the wind and weather we been having. Great report there Capt.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Damn nice mess of excellent fish and great video! Close call at 3:24 brother. One of those puckering up moments :001_huh: Been there, done that. Glad you were able to keep on kicking those trouts butt afterward. And kick their butts you did! Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck....I ain't seeing CRAP hunting, may just have to hit the water!!!!


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

dabutcher said:


> I absolutely whacked the trout this afternoon (1/20/14). The video is long but I caught a bunch of fish. I caught most of the fish on a mirrodine 17mr and a few on a super spook jr.
> 
> Final Count:
> 50+ trout with many fish over 20 inches
> ...


I'd pay for fishing lessons from you if you're ever interested!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

you're killin it! good job


----------



## azndrew2 (Jun 7, 2013)

where on the map where u fishing from? close to?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

azndrew2 said:


> where on the map where u fishing from? close to?


 
I'm not going to reveal specific land marks but I will give you some details. I caught all of the fish in water that was 2-4 feet deep with a dark mud bottom. I caught the fish on a mirrodine 17mr and I was working it very slow. I twitch the bait very lightly then wait for about a 3 to 5 count then twitch again.


----------

